# Players wanted for homebrew low-level campigian



## Oren the awakener (Nov 14, 2002)

Yes, you heard it right, although the world and quest, are both homebrewed, I will be using the 3rd edition D&D d20 rules. I need somewhere in the range of 3-5 players of 1st or possibly 2nd level. Please sign up! Also, place your characters stats equipment, etc on your sign up post. You will be expected to roll all dice for the various checks, attack rolls, etc. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm interested! 
will get player details up soon..


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm in.  Are the WotC class books allowed?

Edit:
I need somewhere in the range of 3-5 players of 1st or possibly 2nd level.







> I need somewhere in the range of 3-5 players of 1st or possibly 2nd level.




By-the-by, which is it?  Point buy, or what? etc. etc.  Sorry, should've asked this earlier.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm game.  I'll throw a character up later, after you get back to us regarding char-gen, etc.  At any rate, it won't be earlier than tomorrow afternoon sometime (very possibly in the morning, but that's highly unlikely).  Is the Psionics Handbook in play?  Also, I'm assuming that this is a PbP game that'll take place in this forum, but if I'm wrong and it's an IRC game or something like that, I'll have to bow out. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 15, 2002)

I'd like to play! We are talking play by post at this forum right?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm in, which books are you allowing, as far as non-WotC stuff?
Thanks.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 15, 2002)

Just to get the ball rolling, if the PsiHB is in, I'm going to sketch up a psychic warrior.  If not, I'll probably run with a specialist wizard of some sort. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 15, 2002)

Oren, this may sound strange, but "What are your qualifications?"
It's hard with so few posts to know about you; but do you have a description of the style of play you like/prefer?

And other questions:
will you be doing mapping?
Are you committed for a long haul of a game?
What's your personal situation like, to dedicate that time for a campaign?
How often do you want the players to post?

etc.


----------



## garyh (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm interested as well.  I await the answers to the questions others have posted (particularly Reapersaurus).


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm interested, too.  Awaiting further information ...


----------



## Oren the awakener (Nov 15, 2002)

*Sorry for the lack of details*

Character gen. will be the standard 4d6, only sourcebooks from WOTC will be allowed, I have no previous experience Dm'ing, and I prefer a campiagian that is a combonation between roleplaying and combat. Also, I will be previding mapping, and yes I will be commited to the game, however, ever other weekend I will not be present (I need to attend to personal matters then) so don't post then unless absoulutely nesscessary. Any other info u need?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2002)

Guess I'm first up at bat...
I'll play an Elf Fighter or Rogue/Fighter if 2nd Level. Please let us know which level you want to go with, 
thanks-Ron

I just rolled stats:13-12-18-16-11-15
Cool, that's an 18 in the last 2 characters I have rolled...a dangerous trend. Perhaps it will continue (Smiles@the Dice gods)


----------



## Oren the awakener (Nov 16, 2002)

*I've decided on the level requirements*

All characters must be 1st level


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2002)

*Char Sheet*

I didn't reroll the stats yet but anyway..
--------------------------------------------------
Krug Stormhammer, M Dwarf (Mountain) Rogue1; Size:M; hp 7; Init +3; Spd Walk 20'ft.; AC ; Atk = +1 melee, +3 ranged; SA:Stonecunning | Save +2 vs. poison | Save +2 vs. spells | +4 dodge vs. giants | +2 on Appraise of stone/metal items | +2 on stone/metal Craft check,Sneak Attack +1d6; AL:CG; SV Fort 0, Ref +2, Will 0; 
Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
Height 4' 4 inches, weight 154 pounds
Skills and Feats:Appraise +4/2, Balance +4/2, Craft (Locksmithing) +4/2, Craft (Trapmaking) +6/4, Disable Device +6/4, Forgery +4/2, Hide +7/4, Innuendo +2/1, Listen +2/1, Move Silently +7/4, Open Lock +7/4, Search +6/3, Spot +5/3, Tumble +4/1, Use Rope +4/1
Feats: Point Blank Shot

Armor: Chain Shirt (+4/ Armor Check Penalty: -2), Helmet
Weapons: Masterwork Light Crossbow (+4/1d8 - 19-20x2) and 40 bolts, Battleaxe (+1/1d8 - x3), Dagger (+1/1d4 - 19-20x2)
Items: Backpack, Masterwork Thieve's Tools, Artisan's Tools, 5 pints Oil, 2 weeks trail rations, Pouch with 15 gp, 7 sp, Bedroll, Blanket, Hemp Rope, Shovel, 4 Torches, Waterskin, Hunk of Cheese, 5 caltrops

Description: Krug is dressed in a suit of splotchy chain, with holes in his armor. His boots and shirts are ripped and moth-eaten in the worst places. His beard is unkempt and apparently, and the helmet that barely hangs on his head is dented and shoddy. There is a faint overripe smell emanating from him, though not so overpowering that it would be easily detectable. His smile reveals rows of messy teeth that remind the viewer of a smashed keyboard, and his overpowering breath odor is possibly a dangerous weapon in itself. The only thing he keeps in good condition on him is his crossbow, which is a family heirloom he is quite proud of.

History: Krug never quite fit in with the rest of the dwarves in the Stormhammer clan. He wasn't strong and mighty like his cousin Edgred, and his father sent him to the ranks of the Bolters, the Crossbow guard which was considered one of the lowest ranking of dwarven army units. However, the smart dwarf developed an interest in trapmaking, and even once came upon a book of goblin traps which he hid and studied to learn their tricks. He developed great skills in trapmaking, but he still never fit in even with the Bolters. It didn't help that he had the hygience habits of a troglodyte, and one day he decided to pack up his goods and go off to find some adventure. He's been making a decent living as a locksmith and a trapmaker, though his last trap resulted in a very angry aristocract who activated it and fell right into a pit of hot oil...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2002)

Here's my full character, outside of background and all that. 

Best,
tKL
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ashan Asarath*
Male Elf Psychic Warrior 1; Size M; HD 1d8+1; hp 9; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 16 (+2 leather armor, +4 Dex; 14 touch, 12 flat-footed);  Atk +1 melee (dagger 1d4+1/19-20/x2, heavy pick 1d6+1/x4, shortsword 1d6+1/19-20/x2), +4 ranged (dagger 1d4/19-20/x2, longbow 1d8/x3); SA None; SQ See below; AL LN; SV Fort +3 (+1 Con), Ref +4 (+4 Dex), Will -1 (-1 Wis); Str 13, Dex 19, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 8.  Height 5 ft. 5 in., Weight 121 lb., Age 129 years.

*Skills and Feats* (8 ranks, 2 feats): Autohypnosis +1 (2 ranks, Wis –1), Balance +6 (2 ranks, Dex +4), Concentration +2 (1 rank, +1 Con), Stabilize Self +2 (1 rank, +1 Str), Tumble +6 (2 ranks, Dex +4); Power Attack, Psionic Weapon.

*Elf Abilities*: Immunity to magic _sleep_ spells and effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects, low-light vision, Elf weapon proficiencies (rapier, all bows), +2 racial bonus to Listen/Search/Spot
*Psychic Warrior Abilities*: Psionics, Free Talent (0-level) Manifestation 3/day

*Psionic Combat Modes*: _Mind Thrust_, _Thought Shield_
*Psionic Powers* (2 pp/day, 2): 0-level: _Burst_, _Valor_.

*Equipment*: Peasant’s Outfit, Leather Armor, Daggers (3, +1/+4, d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., P), Heavy Pick (+1, d6+1, x4, P),  Shortsword (+1, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2, P), Longbow (20 arrows, +4, 1d8, x3, 100 ft., P), Backpack (bedroll, winter blanket, 2 sunrods). Encumbrance 49 lb. (light load). 10 gp, 5 sp remaining.

*Personality*: Rather grim and generally humourless, Ashan tends to make a horrible first impression.  He tends to favor literal interpretations of laws and customs, with little or no flexibility.  In combat, this lends him the air of a traditionalist and is (more or less) respectable.  Indeed, Ashan has spent much time studying classical styles and techniques and usually favors them in place of newer, flashier schools of combat.  In his dealings with others, Ashan can be almost maniacally loyal to people that have done him a good turn, even to the point of foolishness and self-endangerment.  

*Description*: Ashan is exceedinly tall for an elf and possesses a well-maintained and athletic build.   It is possible that he would be considered good looking if it weren't for his stand-offish body language and the scars that adorn his face and neck.  He favors simple, loose clothing and generally wears sandals as footwear.  Most of his shirts cut off just below the elbow, revealing a webbed mess of tattoos all over his forearms and hands.  Similar tattoos continue up his arms and onto his shoulders.

*History*: [coming sooner rather than later...]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Char Sheet*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> *I didn't reroll the stats yet but anyway..*




He's back!  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Char Sheet*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He's back!
> 
> ...




Yes, bringing his stench with him..


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 16, 2002)

*Gregory Burnes*: Male Human Rogue 1;  CR 1; Medium Humanoid; HD 1d6+1; HP 7; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 13; Atk +0 Melee (1d4, Dagger) or +0 melee (1d6, Quarterstaff) or +1 ranged (1d4, dagger); SA Sneak Attack +1d6; SQ Traps; AL CN; SV Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +2; Str 11, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 15.

*Skills and Feats:* Bluff +10/4, Decipher Script +5/3, Diplomacy +4/2, Disguise +8/4, Forgery +4/2, Gather Information +6/4, Hide +5/4, Innuendo +5/3, Intimidate +7/3, Move Silently +5/4, Perform +3/1 (Harmonica), Read Lips +5/3, Sense Motive +6/4, Use Magic Device +5/3; Persuasive, Charlatan.

*Possessions:* 2 daggers, Wizard robes, wooden holy symbol of Boccob, leather armor, quarterstaff, harmonica, spell component pouch, wizards spell book (empty), Scroll with Detect Secret Doors and Detect Magic, 9 gold pieces worth of small gems secreted around person, 3 gold pieces and 3 silver pieces.

I'll do the personality and such a bit more in depth later (going to bed now); but I'll explain his odd equipment list by saying that he's a con man fleeing his old stomping grounds when things went awry; his current cover is a traveling wizard (hence robes, book, scrolls, etc.) and his back-up cover is as a priest of Boccob (robes, scrolls do double duty, and holy symbol).


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Char Sheet*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *He's back!  *



hehe...
wonder if Killian might be lurking around ,eh?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 16, 2002)

Ok, i'm in. I just need a little time to get my character up. I'll try for Saterday afternoon, but it won't be any later then sunday.


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Char Sheet*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *hehe...
> wonder if Killian might be lurking around ,eh?   *




Bring him back from the land where incomplete PBP adventures go...


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 16, 2002)

Oren, does "sourcebook" include the FRCS?  

I'd like to play a cleric with the Elf and Time domains (in the FRCS: Labelas Enoreth, CG elven god of time, longevity, the moment of choice, and history).  Will Labelas or a similar deity be available in your pantheon? 

Stats rolled:  17, 16, 15, 12, 11, 10 

Tentative array of stats:  
Str 15, Dx 19 (+2 racial), Con 10 (-2 racial), Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 11


----------



## Uriel (Nov 16, 2002)

13-12-18-16-11-15

Unaer Yelloweye
Elf Rogue 1 Al:CG
Str 18
Dex 18 (16)
Con 13 (15)
Int 13
Wis 12
Cha 11
HP: 7

Saves: Fort:+2 Reflex :7 Will +2
BAB:+0, Initiative +4 Move 30'
Feat:Luck of Heroes (+1 all saves)
Sneak Attack +1D6
+2 Spot,Search and Listen Low Light Vision
Immune to magic Sleep, +2 vs. Enchantments
Detect Secret Doors within 5' (spot check)
Prof all bows, longsword + Rogue profs

Skills: (36 pts total)
Spot 4/+7 Search 4/+7 Listen 4/+7
Move Silently 4/+8 Hide 4/+8 Use Magic Device 1/+1
Tumbling 1/+5 Climb 1/+5 Disable Device 3/+7
Craft-Trapbuilding 2/+3 Balance 2/+6 Appraise 1/+2
Decipher Script 1/+2 Open Locks 3/+7  Jump 1/+5

Longsword        +4 1D8+4 19-20/X2
Dagger           +4 1D4+4 19-20/X2 10'range
Mighty (+2Str) Comp Longbow +4 1D8+2 20/X3 110'

160GP rolled
Thieves Tools (Belt pouch) (30) leather armor (10)
longsword (15) 4 daggers :2 on belt,1 on quiver strap(front)q hidden in right boot)(8),+2 Mighty Comp Longbow (background pick)
20 arrows (2) 

backpack (2): 50 silk rope& grapnel (11)
crowbar (2) 3 belt pouches (3) flint&steel (1)
5 flasks oil (2.5)
100 strong cord (4) 7 pitons (.7) hammer (.5)
fishing net (4) 4 fish-hooks (.4)

4 Vials of acid (3 in pouch, 1 in backpack) (20) (Quintessential Rogue Version: 1 D6 damage, no splash radius,  vs. objects-Ignores hardness, 1D6 damage for 1D4 rounds.
Extra set of thieves' Tools kept in left boot(30)
 Pouch:6 tindertwigs (6)
2 sunrods (4)
5GP 8 SP 10 CP

Male High Elf, age: 56
5'8", 145 lbs, black hair, pale yellow eyes.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Char Sheet*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *hehe...
> wonder if Killian might be lurking around ,eh?   *




Sure, why not?   I'm happy leaving Aravalir in the dungeon — never really got a great feel for him as a character.  Oh well. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 16, 2002)

So so far, there's the following characters? :

Krug's Dwarf Rogue
Uriel's Elf Rogue
Kajamba's Elf PsyWarrior
Thomas Hobbes's Human Rogue
Stalking Blue's proposed Elf Cleric

It's the Elf Rogue show!  

Looks like there's a big hole in the frontline:

*Killian Maxwell*
male human Ftr1: HD 1d10+3; hp 13; Init +2; Spd 20 ft; AC 17 (+5 chainmail, +2 Dex); Melee MW spiked chain +5 (2d4+3)
AL Neutral
SV Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +1 

Str 17, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 12. 

Skills : Intimidate 4 (+5), Jump 4 (+7), Ride 4 (+6), Handle Animal 4 (+5)

Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain), Power Attack, Cleave. 

*Equipment:* MW Spiked Chain, Chainmail, Longbow, 40 arrows, 2 Dirks, Sgian Dubh (small knife hidden in boot), Backpack w/ Quiver, Belt pouch x 2, Alchemist’s Fire x 2, 50’ Chain w/ Grappling Hook, Sunrod x 2, Tindertwig x 2, Pitons x 5, Small hammer, Manacles, Steel mirror, Acid (flask), Oil (1 pint flask) x 2, and Flint & steel, travelling gear.
Regional Equipment (Rashemen): MW Spiked Chain
Languages: Common, Rashemi, Goblin (not very well)

*Description and Summary:*
5'9", dark scruffy almost curly hair, 175 pounds. Stout build, some minor scars from living. Focused and determined look.
Killian is a rough-and-tumble good-hearted but not bleeding-hearted fighter from a far-away land of barbarians.
He possesses incredible stamina and fortitude, almost oblivious to environmental conditions due to growing up in a savage, brutal society. He views family and friendships as all-important.

*Background:*
Killian was born to a large family, and has fought to eke out a place for himself ever since.
He grew up in the wild lands of Rashemen where it seemed you had to have a large family, since it was so rugged and dangerous around there, many would die to the cold, sickness, or to the beasts that roamed the wilds.

As the 5th born of 7, with 2 older brothers and 2 older sisters, and a younger brother and sister, Killian would frequently be alternately beaten up by or beat up on his brothers, depending on the age of the brother involved.

The rugged land provided a fertile learning ground for young Killian - he saw how work was sometimes rewarded, sometimes taken advantage of by raiding parties, sometimes bartered unfairly for, sometimes finagled into more than its worth.
Being able to see both sides of the situation was something that came naturally to him, not being too swayed by either extreme, settling in the comfortable, non-committed center.

Killian grew up among the others, doing his chores and such, while trying to distinguish himself from the 'pack', so to speak.
He knew he was destined for more than the life of a farmhand - he'd make it so.
His brothers dabbled in fighting - what Maxwell son didn't?
His oldest brother was the largest of the family, and favored a greatsword, like his dad.
His other brother preferred a longbow.
Killian usually had to make due with a shortsword or somesuch.

One day, after a raiding party of orcs and goblins attacked a neighbor's plot of land, he and a teenage friend wandered over to see if they could see anything interesting, when Killian found a strange large chain covered in spikes which looked quite nasty and dangerous.
One of the fleeing humanoids must have dropped it, and immediately Killian felt this was his weapon - a way to distinguish himself from his brothers, and cause people fear, or trepidation in dealing with young Killian. He practiced with it day in and day out, at first hurting himself often with the unwieldy akward weapon, but with much dedication, eventually mastered it and made it bend to his will in combat.

Killian soon reached the age of dajemma, a year-long journey steeped in ritual, wherein traditionally Rashemi see the world and grow to adults. His immediate-older brother had already gone (the oldest brother stayed to work the family business).
He chose to travel west, of course, as there was almost nothing to the east of Rashemen, and everything lay west.
He spent time in Mulptan, Rashemen's northern trading gateway to the outside world.
He did menial labor, and gradually worked up to be a bouncer, and guard, and then mercenary, alternately protecting his employers then attacking others, depending who's coin he was serving at the time.

He followed the trade routes thru The Great Dale, and thru Impiltur, then east to the "jewel of Faerun" (as they liked to think), Procampur.
He set out exploring the large city, and learned its laws and ways from where he stayed in the Port District.
While he was not a native of the town, so he was not granted full citizenship (as marked by a magical green mark on every person's arm), he joined the Fraternity of Venturers and took work as a man-for-hire, for any venture that could utilize his growing skills.

He sees no problem with using his skills to be paid - it's the way of the world, and fretting about it isn't going to change anything.

After Killian worked a few 'jobs', since Procampur's ever-present Diamond Legion was always looking for another example to haul up to Way's End and punish publicly, Killian decided to travel west - make a trek to reach the Coast, learning and experiencing what the Heartlands have to offer along the way.

He booked passage on a ship travelling west, and eventually traversed the Inland Sea and set in at the monstrous trading city of Westgate. After settling in for a bit, and exploring the city, he decided to take employment with a caravan heading west as a caravan guard.
His smart fighting style, and rare expertise with the spiked chain was put to good use, and his services were valued by the caravan, who recommended him to another caravan which was continuing west. This transfer happened in Iriaebor. Killian thought the spired city's internal politics and squabbles were quite wasteful, and a level-headed man may be able to take advantage of the games-playing, but politics just wasn't his strong suit, so he continued west, thru Asbravn and Berdusk on his leisurely way to the coast.

Asbravn seemed much like home to Killian, with it's farmers and markets. He spent many months there, even adventuring in the catacombs of the city in the pursuit of a promised treasure that didn't end up materializing.

After a year of travelling and living, Killian had decided the road agreed with him and decided not to return to the East. He neared the Sword Coast, pulling in to the relatively small town of Beregost after leaving the caravan once they hit the coastland trade routes.

After a couple months wandering on the coast, he ventured North into the more rough lands that were more like his own in the Far East. Along the way, he met up with a band of adventurers that looked to be the type he was looking for - people interested in money, adventure, and a way to grow in skill while seeing the world. 

The road is open before Killian, like his life is...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 16, 2002)

> Krug's Dwarf Rogue
> Uriel's Elf Rogue
> Kajamba's Elf PsyWarrior
> Thomas Hobbes's Human Rogue
> Stalking Blue's proposed Elf Cleric




Ok, i'm gonna make a sorcerer, unless six is one too many.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 16, 2002)

Actually, You'd make it seven- it's that list plus reapersaurus' fighter.  Oren said 3-5 players in the original post- it's up to him whether who gets in is determined by who posts first or who puts up a character first...


----------



## garyh (Nov 16, 2002)

Oh well, I snoozed, I loozed.  Or, um, something.  

Have fun, guys!!  There are already plenty of nifty PC's for Oren to choose from.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 17, 2002)

*Okay, assuming that ...*

... the FRCS is in, here we go:  

*Merwen Anoarn "Lightningstreak" *
Female Elf Clr1 of Labelas Enoreth - Elf and Time domains 

HD 1d8 (8 hp) 
Ini:  +8 (+4 Dx, +4 Improved Initiative) 
Speed:  30' 
AC:  17 (+4 Dex, +3 studded leather) - flatfooted 13, touch 14 
Melee +2 longsword (1d8+3 two-handed)
Melee +2 dagger (1d4+2) 
Ranged +4 mighty comp. longbow (1d8+2) - range increment 100' 
Alignment CG 
Fort +2, Refl +4, Will +5

Str 15, Dx 19, Con 10,  Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 11


Skills:  
Skill points  4/level, max ranks 4/2  

Concentration +4 (4 ranks) 
Heal +7 /+9 with healer's kit (4 ranks) 
Knowledge (religion) +4 (4 ranks) 
Listen +5 (2 racial) 
Search +2 (2 racial) 
Spellcraft +4 (4 ranks) 
Spot +5 (2 racial)

Feats:  Point Blank Shot (Elf domain power), Improved Initiative (Time domain power), Combat Casting 


Spells per day:  6 / 4+1  (DC 13 + spell level) 
Domain spell:  
1 - True strike (in both domains) 



Turn undead:  
3/day 
Turning check +0 
Turning damage 2d6+1 


Languages spoken:  Common, Chondathan, Elf 


*Equipment:  *
Mighty composite longbow (+2) 
40 arrows 
Longsword 
Dagger 
Studded leather armor 

Holy symbol (wood) 
Healer's kit (10 charges) 
Backpack 
Bedroll 
Waterskin 
Flint & steel 
Chalk, 5 pieces 
Blackbird signal whistle 
Soap
Trail rations, 2

113 gp 
10 sp
5 cp

(47 lbs total, light load) 


*Appearance:*

5' 2''
98 lbs 
Athletic build for an elf, a mass of blueblack hair with a dazzling silver streak above the left temple.  Strongly slanted eyes and a set mouth give her an uncanny fey look.    
Her bearing makes you notice the callouses on her bowstring fingers before you start wondering about that thing she wears around her neck (assuming you catch her at a moment where she hasn't happened to stuff it down her collar to get it out of the way of her bow):  a worn, time-cracked bit of wood with a design that appears to be a disc sinking or melting into the rim of a large disc below.  Unless you are an elf and well versed in your native pantheon, the symbol of the setting sun wouldn't mean much to you.  In predominantly human lands, Labelas Enoreth is an obscure deity at best.  


*Background: *
(First sketch - more detail to follow once we learn more about the world and the campaign we are to play in) 

The silver streak runs in Merwen's family, as does the headstrong conviction of having come into the world to make a difference.  
Not surprisingly, it was the aspects of history and moment of choice in Labelas Enoreth's teachings that drew her to her calling rather than those of time or longevity.   
Never one for enduring doctrine (or else lacking in proper humility, depending on whom you ask), Merwen left the temple as soon as she received first clerical blessings, to join adventurers and find her destiny.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 17, 2002)

Cool portrait, reapersaurus!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey Reapersaurus, how'd you get the MW Weapon@ Level 1? Is the DM allowing us to take FRCS Background equipment packages?  That'd be swell!!!!

There's never enough Rogues...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 17, 2002)

> Actually, You'd make it seven- it's that list plus reapersaurus' fighter. Oren said 3-5 players in the original post- it's up to him whether who gets in is determined by who posts first or who puts up a character first...




Ok, no big deal. Have fun all!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2002)

Are we cool without an arcane caster?  If it's preferable, I can make a straight psion, which wouldn't be the same thing, but it would give us something somewhat similar in style.  Well, loosely/vaguely similar.  Thoughts?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 17, 2002)

Hmm.   Play whatever you want to play, really.  Since we've got one caster (a cleric), and one fighter, I think you're fine as you are.  I think the three rougues are going different directions too- correct me if I'm wrong, but Krug as a Rogue's Rogue (traps, etc), myself increasing social interaction skills (and maybe a level of an arcane caster next level), and I think Uriel mentioned something about being a fighter/rogue....

Anyway, like I said, I think you're fine.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2002)

Probably true.  I'll stick where I'm at, shy of Oren making a request.

Best,
tKL


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 17, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Hey Reapersaurus, how'd you get the MW Weapon@ Level 1? Is the DM allowing us to take FRCS Background equipment packages?  That'd be swell!!!!*



I guess you're right - he never said it was available - tho I assumed since he did say "All WOTC sourcebooks are OK", that it was alright.

Actually, that does lead to a question: HOW home-brew is this world?
Do you want to mention of FR or Greyhawk stuff?

How will we know where our characters came from? What gods they worship, etc?

edit: the pic was done by Todd Schumacher. Thanks again, Todd!


----------



## Oren the awakener (Nov 18, 2002)

*K only 5 peeps*

No more characters will be excepted. Yes the "background equpment" thingies will be excepted. And I will be beginning the adventure soon. So plz be prepared. Once again; ALL WOTC SOURCEBOOKS R OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As are monster chars, as long as their ECL's are +0.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2002)

ALL WOTC SOURCEBOOKS R OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You heard him guys!!!
D20 Modern is OK!!!!
Now where's that AK-47...
Cool...
Just kidding, Oren, no need to respond 
FRCS is ok by me too (woohoo!)
I'll post background as soon as I get a few names/places for your world. 
Thanks again


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey, I wasn't planning on Merwen being the primary spellcaster of the group - but ok.  She'll make time for casting the occasional spell between nocking and loosing ...     

Although perhaps she should go buy some cottonwool to protect her delicate eardrums against the din of _somebody's_ AK-47.


----------



## Oren the awakener (Nov 18, 2002)

*Everyone plz post chars as soon as possible*

See above, tommorow I will be starting the adventure at around 4:30 .


----------



## Uriel (Nov 19, 2002)

Unaer (Oon-aye-ear) is ready, with the background addition from FRCS (+2 Mighty L Comp Bow).
If you (Mister DM) want to post some maps/history etc, I'll post background, other wise, Unaer wil be a 'mystery man (elf?)' until I get a feel for the Campaign and throw one together.


----------



## Oren the awakener (Nov 19, 2002)

*Ok heres some background/maps*

Background: The world of Isisdur is a fairly young one, still in its geological throes. Long ago it has been rumored that their was once a golden age that Isisdur experienced, before the main continent split, it was rumored that all races were friendly with one another, and that all prospered, however, one thing (a mistake made by one person of great importance, some say, others say it was caused by a fight among the gods) caused the land to split, severing the ties the land and the people had to each other. Now, while some are still able to live in peace, many have taken to evil magics, oppressive social practices, and treachery to survive.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 19, 2002)

Merwen is ready.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 23, 2002)

So... are we going to get this started?


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 23, 2002)

[sst!
look over HERE. 

join the party.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 24, 2002)

Whoops.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 26, 2002)

from the adventure:







			
				Oren said:
			
		

> *Forgive me for not giving you enough background. Anyway, after moving from your most recent adventure, you were attacked by a huge band of goblins. They harrowed you for several weeks, tiring you out and leaving you food and supplyless. You searched for the nearest town but found only wilderness. THAT is why you came upon Sinstra. *











*OOC:*


 umm..  you're going to have to do better than that, I'd think, Oren. 

Listen: we're not first-time gamers here, and I really think you've come into this with not much history going for you.

You don't put people in motion like wind-up dolls and not give them any info to go on.
Then, plop them at a town gate and say you're all going to be enslaved.

What are our options here, dude?
Go willingly into slavery?
Or put up a fight, get our heads handed to us, then be thrown into slavery?   

In most home-brew campaings you'd tell us about the politics, the religion, the history, the landscape, the map, etc of your world.

You haven't given us anything other than







> Background: The world of Isisdur is a fairly young one, still in its geological throes. Long ago it has been rumored that their was once a golden age that Isisdur experienced, before the main continent split, it was rumored that all races were friendly with one another, and that all prospered, however, one thing (a mistake made by one person of great importance, some say, others say it was caused by a fight among the gods) caused the land to split, severing the ties the land and the people had to each other. Now, while some are still able to live in peace, many have taken to evil magics, oppressive social practices, and treachery to survive.



That's IT?

I'm sure you have LOTS of background on your world.....  don't you?
Are you waiting for something to let us in on your world?

Remember, if you want your world to come alive, we're reliant on you to set the stage so we actors can go crazy over it.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Nov 26, 2002)

Let me add something here.  

There's perhaps one rule to DMing that is older than the game itself (and I kid you not).  

*First, build a relationship of trust with your players.  *

All the more important in a pbp game where we don't meet face to face.  

Frankly, my impression here is that you are not making much of an effort to build trust.  
I don't have anything to work with to integrate my character into your game.  My character is a cleric, religion is her world;  yet I don't know a thing about your pantheon, other that you are permitting me to "import" my own deity from the FR.  I don't know where in your world I come from or how elves are commonly regarded by humans (or by dwarves or other races, for that matter).  Heck, I don't even know what parts your world consists of or which part of it I am supposed to be travelling in right now!  

I've prepared my character as best I knew how, lacking input from you about the world or campaign style you are planning.  
I've made my first move in the game, still hoping that once we got really started the world would unfold for us and you would give us more info to work with.  None of this is happening.  

Instead, we are presented with a scenario that is difficult to get into -- putting it mildly.   

If the environs of the town are as wasted as you are telling us, why didn't we ever keep at a distance and investigate, rather than strolling up to the gate like so many waddling ducks?  

Where did all the goblins harrowing us go once we approached the town?  If you planned this "goblin backstory" when you started that game, why didn't you tell us about it?  As reapersaurus points out, there's no good reason for us to lack supplies or food.  We might be wounded, exhausted, out of spells and power points, out of ammo - but apparently that's not the case.  

Forgive me, but all this looks like you cooked up that "backstory" only after we started asking questions from you and your only "plan" was to get the PCs enslaved, with or without our consent.  


I may be wrong.  
If so, I apologise.  
As things stand, I'm in need of some serious trust-building from your side before I'm prepared to go ahead with this game.  And for now, I'm still here willing to listen.


----------



## Krug (Nov 27, 2002)

Well I definitely don't think we should just 'get enslaved'. Let's fight! 

As for the background, yeah, it wouldbe good to fill it up.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 27, 2002)

Er, I'm not sure that fighting the guards is a good idea — runnning would probably be a better bet.  Of course, where would we go?  Apparently we're caught between a group of gobbos and some slave-mongering guards.  Any chance Sinstra's like Casablanca?  

Anyhow, not to harp on this too much, Oren, but I agree with reapersaurus, Stalking Blue, and the rest — we do need more information — one of the reasons Ashan has no written history is because I have no idea where he could have been from and what he would be doing there.  I'd be happy to write one if you'd give me something to run off of regarding your world's elves.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 27, 2002)

Ditto on the request for more information, although I give you the benefit of the doubt on how much you have.  For now, my imagination is filling in the blanks alright, but being able to right up a more detailed character backround would be nice. 

As for whether to fight or not... well, see IC thread.


----------

